# Hot action at night



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

The gigging in POC produced nice limits over the weekend. The winds were switching from SW to SE each day, forcing us to move around and find workable water. Areas with water movement was the key in finding good numbers. 
Friday my clients brought their bows to try and put their spin on the flounder. They were good marksmen putting their 10 flounder plus 7 black drum in the boat. 
Saturday night started a little slow as we had to share the water with some other boats. Around midnight the action really turned on and we filled the 4 man limit with one flounder coming in at 21.5" 
As we approach the fall months conditions should hold steady and begin to improve when the heat finally breaks. We don't have too long until the flounder run will get started. I like to call it the pre-run,(september) as the flounder start staging themselves for the fall. 
Captain Shawn Harvey
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Despite the winds and stained water in areas this week is giving up some nice fish. Areas with water movement are still the best spots as the tide has been outgoing each night. Last night I tried some new areas that looked good on the map and my curiosity paid off. I got my 5 flounder 18.5"-22" and counted several others. I'm looking forward to this fall as it seems we are setting up to have some big flounder this year.


----------

